# Devastated by the Outage



## pcdoc (Nov 11, 2012)

Lost close to 100 fish from 4 tanks.... Had about 20 F1 Altum Angels that I grew to about 5" when they were less than 1/1 inch. Lost about 2 breeding pair of mature angels, 2 dozen rummy nosed tetras, cardinals, dwarf rainbows ... Lost CPDs, some cories, ottos, About 10 SAEs (5" or so) ... They survived for two nights and were feeding okay ... but the third night when the temperatures plummeted to close to -15 and the promised power restoration never came that night but the next day .... Too little ... too late... I lost pretty much all of my live stock. Simply devastated .... few platies, guppies and some cories and my shrimps survived. I had most of these fish for 2-3 years .... so the loss was really tough. I don't know if these power company or the city would cover any losses at all ... so just checking if anyone had any experience similar to this.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

The sad truth is it is beyond their control and no one will cover any of your losses. Sorry. It sucks I know but that is the unfortunate way it works.


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss....


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

sorry to hear Amir. 
I am going to get this one after new year

http://www.costco.ca/.product.10005...rypageHorizontalTop|PopularProductsInCategory

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

really sad.

there has been so many losses... hard to start again after watching all your fish died and you are powerless to do anything about it. Been there. Took me a while to get over. I actually moved to SW after my big FW loss.


----------

